# Ferries & The Caravan Club



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Having just looked at the CC's ferry booking service, which we have used previously, there seems to be some conflicting information, ie..........

Dover - Calais return (Sea France) between 12 Sept and 30 Sept = £58 (Oct not listed yet).
Dover - Dunkerque (Norfolk Line) between 12 Sept and 03 Oct = £434 8O 8O 8O 

Dover - Dunkerque return for the same dates through Norfolk Line direct = £55. This could be cheaper, but we choose to depart at 10.00 on both sailings.

Using a Norfolk Line flyer that came with the CC magazine, the price works out at £125 return.
Why so many variations?

Your's confusedly, :? 

Jock. :wink:

P.S. Just seen the other recent thread on Norfok Line fares.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jock!

I've just been _*playing *_on Norfolk line and SeaFrance for up to 8m MH on the dates you gave...

NL shows _*£125 *_- Fare £61, Length up to 8m £60, fuel surcharge £4

SF 12 - 30 September only, showed *£41.40*, not including the "Marine Conservation Contribution" of £2!!

Some of your figures differ somewhat to mine! :roll: :lol:

Kind regards

Yours equally confusedly!


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

S'funny

We've been doing a similar seacrh last night for Newhaven Dieppe :

For the dates we want Transmanche direct on their site £195 return 

Via CC website £288

perhaps they included a cabin???

Will leave it until new year and try again

Steve


----------

